
How the Salaries of Software Engineers Have Evolved Over the Past 20 Years - wslh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2016/04/14/how-the-salaries-of-software-engineers-have-evolved-over-the-past-20-years/
======
phamilton
What a low quality post from what I would have considered a reputable
publisher. It reads more like a buzzfeed article than a business magazine.

~~~
trosenbaum
That's because it's a direct re-publish of an answer from Quora (note the
"contributor"). The decrease in quality may be that the Forbes you knew was
sold [1] in late 2014, and the current state of the company seems chaotic at
best.

[1]: [http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/your-money/in-forbes-
me...](http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/01/17/your-money/in-forbes-media-sale-
five-figure-battle-started-a-100-million-war.html)

------
zackify
Java became the language of the web?

